# Will a 1TB 5400 RPM hard drive be slow?



## Skinny

Hey guys,

I'm buying a computer for my sister. She's a very basic computer user . . . so she's going to be using it mainly for Office, internet surfing, IM, Youtube, etc.

I'm looking to buy a really basic dual core system for her at FutureBuy.

The specs are below.

Processor TypeIntel Pentium E5300
Processor Speed2.6GHz
RAM6 GB DDR2
Hard Drive Speed/Capacity1 TB *(5400 RPM)* SATA
Optical DrivesSuper Multi LightScribe DVD Burner
GraphicsIntel GMA 3100
Pre-loaded Operating SystemWindows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

So my main concern is if because the drive isn't spinning at 7200 RPM which I thought was standard will she notice that the computer is running "slow"?

And what are your thoughts on the processor?

Thanks guys,

Skinny


----------



## T D

Not for her uses.

Does she even need 1TB?
Edit: Oh it's a prebuilt.


----------



## Skinny

Yea its prebuilt . . . I hate prebuilt I know . . .bad system for her?


----------



## JorgyBaby

From what you said the use is for, 6GB of ram is definitely not needed. Especially since DDR2 is quite expensive now, you could save some money by going to 2-4GB.

Does she need 1TB worth of storage? If not it will be better to get a decent 250-500GB HDD instead, but if Office is the most demanding thing, and she definitely needs 1TB worth of storage i wouldn't have thought a 5400 RPM would be too much of a problem, but even 7200 RPM 1TB drives are pretty cheap now so it may be worth seeing how much extra cost it will be for that. Although RPM helps, its the transfer rate and access time which makes it faster/slower, and not necessarily the speed its spinning.

I know its a pre-built, but I'd take a look around at some other pre-built ones if it needs to be pre-built, to suit her needs more specifically.


----------



## eflyguy

It will be fine for a standard user.

The thing with pre-builts is you usually get some basic apps and the OS for free. Hardware may suck at times, but they can be good value.

If you don't need it *today*, shop around, and keep an eye on woot. They often have some good deals.

Also, have you considered a cheap laptop? $500 can get you a very nice setup, and many people who've made the switch to a more "mobile" PC are very happy about it ..
..a


----------



## the_beast

really depends on price - if the deal is good, keep the extra RAM etc and be happy.

The 5400rpm disk is not great for OS - but try it. If she finds it slow buy a faster boot drive and keep the slower disk for storage or backup for both of you. But to be honest for internet etc she won't notice the difference.


----------



## Skinny

Okay so say I do want to switch out the HD later since it's already prebuilt I think it just comes with a system restore CD or something so how would I get the OS on a newer HD if it doesn't come with the OEM disk.

Do i gotta buy another copy of 7?

Skinny


----------



## pvp309rcp

If you can spare the time...I'd say you should just build her one yourself to save money. If not, ask about changing the HD to a 7200rpm one...since you never know when the decrease in RPM speed might come into play. However, I have never experienced lower RPM HDs...but I have a feeling that the only thing it will affect are access times.

Another thing to note are the 6gb RAM and 1tb storage...is that really necessary for her basic computing? If looking for a prebuilt system...try to find something more reasonable for the price you pay.

EDIT: You can use an HD cloning software when you want to get a 7200rpm HD to replace the 5400rpm HD.


----------



## Skinny

Okay the deal is that It's $200 off so I basically get the monitor for free so it comes out to $699 (Canadian) for the computer and monitor.

It's a pretty cheap system . . but our budget isn't really too much bigger (less then a grand).

Skinny


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

1TB is a storage disk, they have capacity above speed.
Get a raptor if you want a faster HDD.


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Get a raptor if you want a faster HDD.

For that insane millisecond boost in playing back that youtube video


----------



## awdrifter

Depend on which 1TB drive it is. If it's the old ones with 3 platters, they are pretty slow (76mb/s average transfer rate). 









But if it's the newer two platters design, it's actually decent. Here's a scan of my WD6400AALS vs WD10EARS. Only 5 mb/s difference in average transfer rate (and slightly higher random access times).


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T D* 
For that insane millisecond boost in playing back that youtube video









Oh you bet








No seriously, just a regular 1TB is only meant to store things.


----------



## prudens

hey take the word from me. I just bought a 1.5TB Samsung Eco Green 5400RPM. And it is very very slow.

When I transfer large files like 500MB, or install a game, or a large application, the system hangs... for like 5 - 10 seconds...

Don't buy 5400 rpm drives for Operating system. Use it for storage or backup


----------



## Enigma8750

*Yes it is too Slow. get her a 500 Gb. With the 32 Mb. Cache and the 7200 RPM with Perpindicular Recording. I'm not joking. I am dealing with a lappy right now with a slow hard drive and I am ready to throw it across the room its so slow.
Just because she is a girl and webbing doesnt mean that she has to have a dinosaur of a hard drive.*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136319


----------



## nitd_kim

wouldnt buying a laptop be better for her


----------



## slothfish

Dude $699 is a horrible price for that system+a monitor. Build it yourself and save a ton of money. Hell I'll build it for you, gimme a few minutes and I'll come up with something on newegg.


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Samsung F3 500gb... Newegg, fast as heck for 54.99 (u.s)


----------



## Core300

Yes it is slow when you look at the other specs. For a computer for light use, you only really need 2-4 gbs of RAM. The hard drive will make a pretty noticeable difference in system speed...


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Oh you bet








No seriously, just a regular 1TB is only meant to store things.

since when, maybe i didn't get the memo?

I use mine for everything, seems to work great for an all around O/S drive..

op, shouldn't notice a difference.
EDIT: just seen the price.. PLEASE NO, you can do a custom setup for cheaper, and actually get the 'more suitable' components..


----------



## slothfish

This system absolutely OWNS the one you posted. Much faster hard drive, *quad core processor*, DDR3 RAM, much better onboard video, and probably a ridiculously better monitor. All for under *$650*
depending on where you live.









Attachment 136473


----------



## l4n b0y

definitely go with this, or the like ^


----------

